# 15 'Listed Londoner ' questions from Robert Elm's radio show



## mod (Nov 1, 2012)

Robert Elms hosts a fantastic show on BBC London 94.9 everyday from 12 to 3PM. 

On Mondays he interviews a Londoner (sometimes famous and sometimes just an interesting characters) who then becomes a 'Listed Londoner'.

So, for a bit of fun to past the boredom of a working day, what are your answer to the famous 15 questions?

1) What's your favourite neighbourhood?
2) What's your favourite building?
3) What's your most hated building?
4) What’s the best view in London?
5) What's your favourite open space?
6) What's the most interesting shop?
7) What's your favourite bar, pub or restaurant?
8) What's been your most memorable night out in London?
9) How would you like to spend your ideal day off in London?
10) Where would you take someone visiting from out of town?
11) What's the worst journey you've had to make in London?
12) What's your personal London landmark?
13) Who's your favourite fictional Londoner?
14) What's your favourite London film, book or documentary?
15) If you could travel to any time period in London, past or future, where would you go?


----------



## mod (Nov 1, 2012)

1) East Dulwich - The levels of gentrification have ripped the soul out of East Dulwich but its still a peaceful oasis surrounded by beautiful parks from Peckham Rye Common to Dulwich park. Fantastic range of indian restaurants, independent shops and pubs along Lordship Lane but I still morn the passing of Inside 72 which used to be one of the best bars in London. Wonderful little place which is now a wanky generic wine bar.

2) Stevenage Road façade, Craven Cottage.

3) Dawson Heights - Blights great views of the city from the Horniman Museum. Very ugly building that looks like a Boeing 747 has crashed through the middle of it.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/the_otta/970956109/

4) From the top of the car park above the Peckham Multiplex cinema. There is a pop up bar there in the summer called Franks Place.
http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_1lUyZu6NDyE/TEist2QtwiI/AAAAAAAAA78/pWf5rWc06h0/s1600/viewfromBT.jpg

5) Battersea Park

6) Emporium, Greenwic.h

7) Tayabbs

8) Seeing Jeff Mills for the first time at LOST, Bagleys around 1992.

9) Walking from London Bridge to Waterloo along the Embankment starting with lunch somewhere at Borough Market and ending with a film at the BFI.

10) See no. 9

11) Getting to my mums in Hounslow West. Can take 2 hours from SE22 even on a Sunday.

12) Battersea Power Station

13) Alfie (michael caine's version)

14) Hangover Square by Patrick Hamilton

15) 1963 - The height of the mod scene. Would've loved to have been part of that.


----------



## _pH_ (Nov 1, 2012)

1. Maybe that leafy bit just outside Kew Gardens station that I walk down when I go to Kew Gardens, that's nice.
2. Too many to choose. I quite like the Lloyds building for the fact that it has a Baroque dining room on the top floor of a building that is otherwise out of Blade Runner. The City Churches are all fascinating.
3. Too many to choose. Probably some post-modern rubbish like No 1 Poultry.
4. Sitting outside the Roebuck with a drink overlooking the river and Petersham Meadow as the sun sets.
5. Richmond Park.
6. Foyles. Or maybe Berry Bros & Rudd.
7. Cheshire Cheese for the history. Or the terrace bar on the 5th floor of the RFH for the view. edit: or Gordons.
8. Silver Jubilee fireworks 1977.
9. Champagne cream tea and Impressionism in the National, followed by something classical at the South Bank.
10. Museum of London.
11. Anything on a night bus.
12. Richmond Park.
13. Can't think of one. There have been so many fascinating real people, I don't need a fictional favourite one.
14. John Stow's 'A Survey of London', published 1598, still in print.
15. October 1940.

I will probably come back and change my mind on most of these.


----------



## 4to20characters (Nov 1, 2012)

1) Stoke Newington - yes, Church Street is a bit wanky but I love I can't stop myself wanting to live there... close second is the Harringay ladder.​2) Trellick tower in North Kensington.​3) Probably Centre Point - bland bland bland.​4) From the top of the Gherkin, even though I got massive vertigo looking out the windows​5) Clissold park (see Q1)​6) Foyles. Predictable but true​7) Pub: either the Camel (E2) or the Salisbury (N4). Restuarant: Buen Ayre in Hackney.​8) New Order at the Troxy last December.​9) Visiting as many of the Magnificent Seven cemeteries as possible with my camera. And then pub.​10) On the Parkland walk if the weather's good, otherwise the BFI/Barbican for cinema.​11) My commute from Tottenham to Hammersmith on tube strike days - it's never taken under three hours each way  ​12) Alexandra Palace, as it shares my name  ​13) Complete mind-freeze here. Going to say Phil Mitchell for the lulz.​14) Maybe the Long Firm by Jake Arnott. Also Craig Taylor's oral history type book that come out last year.​15) 1977, every punk gig I could find, as an 18 year old.​


----------



## ska invita (Nov 1, 2012)

Keeping the questions in, as its hard to read peoples answers without them.

1) What's your favourite neighbourhood?
Have to go for Soho.

2) What's your favourite building?
I like all the Victorian functional buildings that have so much work put in them to make them look good. Bazalgette has done a few. Theres a water pumping station on the embankment thats great too








3) What's your most hated building?





I used to get angry about one opposite Tower of London - glass and steel shit, completely out of character whats around it. But ive lost the fight in me on that one. INstead I'll go for the Citigroup block. Most skyscrapers depress me (starting to be in two minds about the shard now) All the bank ones fuck me off, but this one is particularly ugly and shit.

4) What’s the best view in London?
From the reservoirs next to Nunhead Cemetry - you have to go through a hole in the fence to get there but its a well worth trying to get in there.





5) What's your favourite open space?
Blythe Hill in SE23. ITs like a planterium at night, views into town one side, out to kent the other, no street lamps so dark at night, little playground to sit/swing in if you're in the mood. Usually empty.

6) What's the most interesting shop?
not one for shopping really. Probably go Sound of the universe record shop in soho. Or Black Market. OR Supertone. One of those three.

7) What's your favourite bar, pub or restaurant?
Adulis, Eritrean restaurant in Oval. Lovely atmosphere (a little dark, very clean, wooden), brilliant food, and great staff.

Pub the goldsmiths tavern in New X (no longer with us)

8) What's been your most memorable night out in London?
Has to be music/dance related...lots of good raving memories, a few fun squat ones... I'll combine all Carnival memories into one for this answer.

9) How would you like to spend your ideal day off in London?
I like to chill at home on days off, an ideal one means not going outside at all!

10) Where would you take someone visiting from out of town?
I have lots of family living in other countries so do this a lot. Southbank is always on the cards, start at London Bridge, go up to Tower Bridge, back to Borough for market and a drink, on towards Waterloo, with something at BFI/RFH/NFT in theory at least. But thats a bit obvious maybe so...

...the other one people really enjoy is start with a walk in Dulwich woods, back through Dulwich park, a drink or two in the Dog (Crown and greyhound), and on into Brixton for some food and whatever else...

11) What's the worst journey you've had to make in London?
Visiting my mate who lives in Cockfosters regularly for a few years was looong, but its usually being out in NE London after tubes shut and walking and getting endless busses home. eurgh...hate that.

12) What's your personal London landmark?






Peckham Rye...if Ive been travelling anywhere, abroad, over the river, wherever it is, coming along the road past Peckham Rye makes me feel like Im home. At night you often get little mists that hang over the park...its not my favourite park even, but i just love going past it.


13) Who's your favourite fictional Londoner?

Artful dodger.

14) What's your favourite London film, book or documentary?

Absolute Beginners is the first thing that comes to mind...

15) If you could travel to any time period in London, past or future, where would you go?

Often think about this (because of Roberts show). Id love to see London before the Romans even got here...walk through the forest, wade through the bogs, see it in its untouched form. The future would be great too of course. But I think the question is to pick a period of London history, which for me would be before the fire - lets say 1665, and hang around for the fire too! When London was a proper gated city, the old lanes and so on. That sounds like fun. This is 1616




though going back to 88 and going full throttle through the golden rave years would be fun!!


----------



## Favelado (Nov 1, 2012)

mod said:


> Robert Elms hosts a fantastic show on BBC London 94.9 everyday from 12 to 3PM.
> 
> On Mondays he interviews a Londoner (sometimes famous and sometimes just an interesting characters) who then becomes a 'Listed Londoner'.
> 
> ...


 
1) Brixton
2) Parliament
3) The 60s hotel next to Tower Bridge.
4) Primrose Hill
5) Primrose Hill
6) Sounds of the Universe, Soho
7) It's gone now. It was a tiny little Brazilian cafe called "Delicioso" in Fitzrovia.
8) A first date that went disastrously wrong and ended up with me and an Italian girl nervously chatting to each other in the victim suite of Brixton Police station, while I sat there with her drugs stuffed up my arse.
9) I'd spend the whole day wandering around, eating in and then getting wasted in Brixton.
10) Brick Lane, although it's a bit overrun these days.
11)I feel asleep on the night bus and woke up somewhere in Surrey, a long long way from home. The journey back was hideous.
12) The footbridge from Ferndale Road to Hubert Grove in SW9.
13) Terry Tibbs
14) Withnail and I, I suppose. Don't really have any that I like that much.
15) I would go to war-time London, maybe even during The Blitz.


----------



## mod (Nov 1, 2012)

Favelado said:


> 11)I feel asleep on the night bus and woke up somewhere in Surrey, a long long way from home. The journey back was hideous.
> .


 
Please elaborate!


----------



## Favelado (Nov 1, 2012)

mod said:


> Please elaborate!


 
I have a couple of stories about falling asleep on night-buses actually. I'll post something up later.


----------



## Numbers (Nov 5, 2012)

I like those questions, I've pondering over them since I read this thread y/day.  I think it's a good exercise, altho' I could answer the 15 questions over and over.


----------



## clicker (Nov 5, 2012)

1) What's your favourite neighbourhood?
Soho...Wardour St, Greek St, Rupert St , Gerard St and bits of Covent Garden.

2) What's your favourite building?
Battersea Power Station - big and powerful and especially lovely with a purple bruised sky behind it.

3) What's your most hated building?
Tricky - can normally find something to redeem most buildings...not all that enamoured with the Elephant and Castle shopping centre.

4) What’s the best view in London?
From the cafe on the 5th (?) floor of the Tate Modern, watch the little ants cross the wobbly bridge.

5) What's your favourite open space?
St.James' Park - spent endless nights akip up there as a teenager after unplanned late nights into oblivion.

6) What's the most interesting shop?
Fortnum and Masons for their amazing window displays and the smart chaps selling the tea leaves from the big silver urns.

7) What's your favourite bar, pub or restaurant?
Gordons Wine Bar on Villiers st, wonderful hideaway but not for the claustrophobic.
Mogul Indian restaurant in Greenwich.
Black leather sofa in the bar of the Royal Festival Hall.

8) What's been your most memorable night out in London?
Too hard to pick one, New Years Eve on top of One Tree Hill, any  Pogues gig, or any Squeeze Christmas gig, or numerous Marquee / Moritz Club weekenders.

9) How would you like to spend your ideal day off in London?
A black cab would take me to breakfast croissants at Maison Bertaux on Greek St, then a visit to the Royal Academy, feed the geese in St James Park, an hour in a flotation tank, cheese and wine and olives in Gordons Wine Bar, walk along the southbank and spend the night in the boat hoisted up for nightly rentals near RFH.

10) Where would you take someone visiting from out of town?
I'd take them with me and do all of the above answer.

11) What's the worst journey you've had to make in London?
Anywhere that involves Woolwich.

12) What's your personal London landmark?
The Cutty Sark in Greenwich, somewhere that's always been there, from the days as a kid on school trips, to the present day, still love wandering around there.....it's a shippy island surrounded by nice pubs and restaurants and market stalls.  

13) Who's your favourite fictional Londoner?
Jack Regan from the Sweeney.

14) What's your favourite London film, book or documentary?
Mary Poppins.

15) If you could travel to any time period in London, past or future, where would you go?
Jack the Ripper times....swirling mists, rowdy ale houses and gas lamps.


----------



## ska invita (Feb 4, 2016)

BUMP!

Does no one else fancy a go a this?
I like reading peoples answers


----------



## marty21 (Feb 4, 2016)

1) What's your favourite neighbourhood?
Has to be Clapton , have lived here for nearly 20 years .
2) What's your favourite building?
The Hoover building on the A40 (spoiled by Tesco tbh) 
3) What's your most hated building?
Any branch of Foxton 
4) What’s the best view in London?
From Hampstead Heath 
5) What's your favourite open space?
Walthamstow Marshes 
6) What's the most interesting shop?
Any second hand book shop 
7) What's your favourite bar, pub or restaurant?
Clapton Hart.
8) What's been your most memorable night out in London?
It was a bit of a mess , but ended up playing football at 5 in the morning in a park near Colombia Rd Flower Market.
9) How would you like to spend your ideal day off in London?
Drinking in Soho.
10) Where would you take someone visiting from out of town?
Walk along the Thames from London Bridge to the Southbank.
11) What's the worst journey you've had to make in London?
Hackney to Isleworth 
12) What's your personal London landmark?
The Barbican. 
13) Who's your favourite fictional Londoner?
The Artful Dodger 
14) What's your favourite London film, book or documentary?
London Fields - Martin Amis.
15) If you could travel to any time period in London, past or future, where would you go?
1976/7.


----------



## stdP (Feb 5, 2016)

1) What's your favourite neighbourhood?
Bloomsbury. Love the architecture and all these little communities crammed into one another. It's likely Georgian zoo for humans.

2) What's your favourite building?
St. Paul's Cathedral, and I rate the view from the golden gallery as the best in London.

3) What's your most hated building?
The walkie talkie. Fuckin' 'orrible.

4) What’s the best view in London?
See 2) for that, second-best is the view of the city and docklands from Blythe Hill Fields especially on a cold winter evening. November the 5th a highlight. Third best is so rare as to basically never happen, but the approach into city airport that comes along the thames and over the city is breathtaking especially if it occurs on a summer evening.

5) What's your favourite open space?
Crystal Palace Park.

6) What's the most interesting shop?
Not really one for shopping and I don't really recall any that I'd classify as "interesting"; very few even have interesting stuff. The various markets are still great to wander around though.

7) What's your favourite bar, pub or restaurant?
The much-missed Upstairs, second fiddle that is still extant is the Dovetail in Clerkenwell.

8) What's been your most memorable night out in London?
Memories are hazy but an epic 12hr drinking session with Kam and friends along old street that started at the Foundry and finished fuck-nose-where and (apparently) a taxi home. Not been able to furnish all the missing bits.

9) How would you like to spend your ideal day off in London?
People-watching in pubs and parks or cycling the thames path. In a fictional word where I'm not claustrophobic and have a key to every door, exploring the tunnels and the sewers.

10) Where would you take someone visiting from out of town?
Depends. Trawling weird shops if they like shopping, cocktails at the savoy if they like cocktails. What can I say, I like cocktails.

11) What's the worst journey you've had to make in London?
Every journey ever made on the thameslink during rush hour is pretty bad, but on the numerous occasions it hasn't been running the commute in or out is like something out of a Bosch painting.

12) What's your personal London landmark?
Too many to choose from... many mentioned here already but pretty much every landmark holds at least some significance for me.

13) Who's your favourite fictional Londoner?
The Marquis de Carabas...

14) What's your favourite London film, book or documentary?
...from Neverwhere.

15) If you could travel to any time period in London, past or future, where would you go? 
Would love to witness the before and after of the Great Fire of 1666, assuming I can wear my plague-proof beak mask.


----------



## mod (Feb 5, 2016)

stdP said:


> 7) What's your favourite bar, pub or restaurant?
> The much-missed Upstairs



The place in Brixton? Loved it there. Shame.


----------



## stdP (Feb 5, 2016)

mod said:


> The place in Brixton? Loved it there. Shame.



Indeed. Some of the best and most interesting food I've ever had and a damned sight better than swanky restaurants that cost twice as much. Hope Philippe, Stephanie and Martin are continuing to prosper.


----------



## Epona (Feb 5, 2016)

Sometimes interesting threads get bumped!

1) What's your favourite neighbourhood?
- Difficult one, when I first moved to London I lived in Hackney back when it was fairly cheap and I quite liked it

2) What's your favourite building?
- Not the entire building as such, but I do like the new roof they did over the central bit of the British Muesum

3) What's your most hated building?
- Centrepoint (mostly cos of the way it funnels the wind around it, bad place to have to wait for a bus in winter), or The Shard, that thing is fucking ugly and looks unfinished.

4) What’s the best view in London?
No idea, nothing round here though

5) What's your favourite open space?
Not sure whether Abney Park Cemetery is an open space, but I love how decrepit and overgrown it feels.

6) What's the most interesting shop?
- Forbidden Planet

7) What's your favourite bar, pub or restaurant?
- I think a lot of them are much of a muchness, but can I pick the Tattershall Castle, circa 1995?  When it was a bit shabby and creaking, and you weren't sure whether you were pissed or whether the boat was falling apart.

8) What's been your most memorable night out in London?
- Some bar in Soho with friends from an evening class after hours, overpriced green drinks, and feeling extremely ill the next day - but it was good company.

9) How would you like to spend your ideal day off in London?
- At home

10) Where would you take someone visiting from out of town?
- Museum of London, and to look at the bit of wall (see below)

11) What's the worst journey you've had to make in London?
- It's a tossup between 2 nightbuses from Brixton to Plaistow, or 2 buses from Plaistow to somewhere north of Walthamstow that I had to do for work for a while

12) What's your personal London landmark?
- There's this bit of Roman wall near the Barbican - it's old, crumbling, and a lot of people walk past it without really noticing it.  Had some Canadians staying once, they asked how old London was, I took them to see the bit of wall (on the way to MoL, see above) and said see that bit of wall, that's nearly 2000 years old that is, and that's not even the first thing that was here.  I know how to impress the tourists with my flashy tours 

13) Who's your favourite fictional Londoner?
- It depends on whether Urban75 has decided whether Croydon is a part of London - if so, then Sarah Jane Smith

14) What's your favourite London film, book or documentary?
- Can't think of anything off the top of my head, may come back and edit this later if something occurs to me!

15) If you could travel to any time period in London, past or future, where would you go?
- backwards, to see that bit of wall (see above) before it was old and crumbling and mostly ignored.


----------



## ska invita (Feb 5, 2016)

Epona said:


> 3) What's your most hated building?
> - Centrepoint (mostly cos of the way it funnels the wind around it, bad place to have to wait for a bus in winter), or The Shard, that thing is fucking ugly and looks unfinished.



There was a plan to construct some kind of windrbeaking sail on that building - it may still happen as part of the crossrail redevelopments... yeah it does get a bit blowy down there sometimes


----------



## hash tag (Feb 6, 2016)

1) Battersea, though it's rapidly loosing it's appeal
2) Crossness Pumping station ( astonishing Victorian ironworks in functional building )
3) IMAX Waterloo ( they kicked out a rough sleeping community to build it )
4) from Waterloo Bridge
5) Crystal Palace Park ( it deserves to be looked after much more than it is )
6) Any record shop or the shop in the Science Museum
7) Sorry. Possibly the Knights Templar or The Crosse Keyes
8) Started with a night shift on the close of Crisis at Christmas one year and finishing a few days later in a hotel in Brighton 
9) So many places to choose - walk from home to any gallery, which are free
10) Depends on their interests
11) to Croydon Crematorium
12) Post Office Tower
13) Elementary, Holmes.
14) Wrong Arm of the law. It shows London in the 50's and footage of Battersea funfair
15) Victorian. The building of the underground, the sewers, the beautiful yet functional buildings like crossness and few if any cars.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 6, 2016)

Can't believe you hate Dawson's Heights, mod - it's one of my favourite London sights


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 6, 2016)

mod said:


> Robert Elms hosts a fantastic show on BBC London 94.9 everyday from 12 to 3PM.
> 
> On Mondays he interviews a Londoner (sometimes famous and sometimes just an interesting characters) who then becomes a 'Listed Londoner'.
> 
> ...


a. tricky: but will go for homerton; b. senate house; c. arts depot, n12; d. prob view from auld urb picnic spot; e. i'll go for highgate woods; f. atlantis, museum street; g. elephant inn, n12; h. poll tax riot. or traf sq nye 87/88. ptr very good, nye shit.; i. with one other person in a museum, just the two of us in bldg; j. ideally on the piss; k. to work; l. too many to mentjon, will throw you the library in finchley central, but it's nothing to do with books; m. dyson outof three impostors; n. baedeker's handbook for london 1898;


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 6, 2016)

o. let's say the birth of punk: 1975 76


----------



## boohoo (Feb 6, 2016)

1) What's your favourite neighbourhood?
_There was a time I would have said Clapton/ Hackney but now it's anything around Beulah Hill (so upper Norwood)_

2) What's your favourite building?
_The Henry Vii chapel at the front of Westminster abbey. Also Westminster Hall is wonderful. _

3) What's your most hated building?
_Walkie talkie is ugly. _

4) What’s the best view in London?
_From Grange Hill off South Norwood Hill_

5) What's your favourite open space?
_Probably a few - use to love the River Lea. Really like the quiet and view at Norwood Grove._

6) What's the most interesting shop?
_Liberty = Doesn't serve every need but I like it  - not really a shopping person._

7) What's your favourite bar, pub or restaurant?
_I don't have one at the mo._

8) What's been your most memorable night out in London?
_Can't remember - a few different ones. Like various squat parties. And some of youthful nights out. _

9) How would you like to spend your ideal day off in London?
_I really enjoy going on walks with Miss-Shelf and zora  So something like a walk and a greasy spoon and a pint or two._

10) Where would you take someone visiting from out of town?
_A ride on a clipper boat up the Thames_

11) What's the worst journey you've had to make in London?
_Anything on the underground where the train stops in the tunnel._

12) What's your personal London landmark?
_Not sure - the river perhaps. _

13) Who's your favourite fictional Londoner?

14) What's your favourite London film, book or documentary?
_Martin Millar's books - particularly Lux the poet and Dreams of Sex and stage diving_

15) If you could travel to any time period in London, past or future, where would you go?
_Torn between wanting to see the old London bridge probably pre-reformation and visiting South Norwood to see a row of derelict houses in the 1890s._


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Feb 7, 2016)

boohoo said:


> 9) How would you like to spend your ideal day off in London?
> _I really enjoy going on walks with Miss-Shelf and zora  So something like a walk and a greasy spoon and a pint or two._
> 
> _._


This is my sort of London day too - even better with a new bus journey thrown in


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Feb 7, 2016)

1) What's your favourite neighbourhood?
I'm forever fond of N16 but it will always end up being the place I live at the time
I'm spending a lot of time in North, north London at the moment and feeling quite fond of Barnet and Finchly 
hopefully in a few months it will be Thornton Heath where I'm moving to 

2) What's your favourite building?
Its not a building but its on the building - I like the peace mural at dalston junction

3) What's your most hated building?
dont have one  although going to the old DHSS offices round the back of Mare Street was pretty grim

4) What’s the best view in London?
I like being able to stand at the top of the rise of Canonbie Road and see north to the city and south to I guess Bromley (not sure what is at that edge of London) 

5) What's your favourite open space?
I like the River Lea / Marshes 

6) What's the most interesting shop?
Theres a dolls house shop opposite Gospel Oak station - its literally packed with things to go in dolls houses including food, ornaments and dogs.  Run by some eccentric people

7) What's your favourite bar, pub or restaurant?
does the 24hour beigal bake on Brick Lane count as a restaurant?  Its featured in so many nights and days out in London since I first moved here

8) What's been your most memorable night out in London?
as with everyone, hard to pick one...its the variety of things that living in London has opened up for me
Going to an ultra Orthodox Jewish wedding,  Bengali Weddings, Turkish birthday parties,  squat parties, an elvis evening in east dulwich, 

9) How would you like to spend your ideal day off in London?
So many to choose from
But if I could choose great weather then it would include a swim in the women's pond on Hampstead Heath
might involve a random bus journey and must have egg and chips from a caff too 

10) Where would you take someone visiting from out of town?
More than once I've taken people to have a wander around bermondsey/ london bridge cos its central, there are lots of good buildings to look at, some views across the river,  markets, crossbones cemetery, nice outdoor cheap turkish food in Tas 

11) What's the worst journey you've had to make in London?
it would probably involve long waits in between night buses  from one side of London to the other 

12) What's your personal London landmark?
waterloo bridge

13) Who's your favourite fictional Londoner?
haven't got one

14) What's your favourite London film, book or documentary?
I enjoyed the recent documentary about smithfields market(odd for a vegetarian but liked for its London oddness) 
In London, The Biography, I like the way Peter Ackroyd views London - that it is living through us - that areas of London keep doing the same thing for years and years and we just provide the means for it 
I like Sarah Waters re-imagining of women's lives in London settings throughout history 

15) If you could travel to any time period in London, past or future, where would you go?
Ive always wondered what Whitechapel and Stepney was like around 1900 when the Jewish community was in full swing
I'd also like to have seen what it was like for women during the Blitz (prompted by Sarah Waters 'The Night Watch') 
I wish I'd moved to London a few years earlier(say  '88)  with a braver disposition and not been a parent so I could have gone raving with more commitment


----------



## mod (Feb 8, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> Can't believe you hate Dawson's Heights, mod - it's one of my favourite London sights



Really???! Why?


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 8, 2016)

mod said:


> Really???! Why?


Theyre beautiful buildings and people love living in them.


----------



## mod (Feb 8, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> Theyre beautiful buildings and people love living in them.



reminds me off this every time I see it.


----------



## ska invita (Feb 8, 2016)

i like them too - ive been in one of the flats with a view - great place to live - i think it looks nice too - the design is meant to look like the rolling of a hill I reckon

i can see why its a bit marmite though







It does block the view from the south, say from Forest Hill though


----------



## ffsear (Feb 8, 2016)

1) What's your favourite neighbourhood?
Streatham Hill

2) What's your favourite building?
Lloyd's of London

3) What's your most hated building?
That one down in Colliers Wood

4) What’s the best view in London?
Top of the Shard (building)	 Top of Honour oak park (natural)

5) What's your favourite open space?
My Back garden, South Croydon

6) What's the most interesting shop?
errrrrrrrr?

7) What's your favourite bar, pub or restaurant?
Bar: Madison in ST Paul's
Pub: The Red Lion, Soho
Restaurant:  Clos Magiore, Covent Garden


8) What's been your most memorable night out in London?
I really can't pick one,  there have been too many.  And my memory sucks.


9) How would you like to spend your ideal day off in London?
Science Museum followed by a decent Pub Lunch with the Mrs.

10) Where would you take someone visiting from out of town?
Soho

11) What's the worst journey you've had to make in London?
Getting from Paddington to anywhere that not west London,  with a suitcase.

12) What's your personal London landmark?
The Crystal Palace Towers.  I always know where I am as long as I can see them.

13) Who's your favourite fictional Londoner?
Del Boy Trotter


14) What's your favourite London film, book or documentary?
Love Actually


15) If you could travel to any time period in London, past or future, where would you go?
Roman London - (2nd Century)


----------



## ska invita (Feb 8, 2016)

ffsear said:


> 14) What's your favourite London film, book or documentary?
> Love Actually



sarcasm or for real?


----------



## ffsear (Feb 8, 2016)

ska invita said:


> sarcasm or for real?




For real,  It came out when i had been living in Australia for 14 months and was desperately home sick around Xmas.  Watched it in an open aired cinema in Sydney.  Made me smile for days!


----------



## clicker (Feb 8, 2016)

ska invita said:


> i like them too - ive been in one of the flats with a view - great place to live - i think it looks nice too - the design is meant to look like the rolling of a hill I reckon
> 
> i can see why its a bit marmite though
> 
> ...


----------



## RoyReed (Feb 8, 2016)

1) What's your favourite neighbourhood?
Brixton Hill - specifically the streets between Upper Tulse Hill and Brixton Water Lane.

2) What's your favourite building?
St Olaf's House (Hays Wharf head office near London Bridge) is pretty amazing if you can get inside. Everything down to the carpets and door handles was designed by the same architect (Goodhart-Rendell) apart from the bas relief sculptures on the river frontage which were done by a friend.
Westminster Abbey (without the tourists - I was lucky enough to photograph parts of the interior when it was closed to the public).

3) What's your most hated building?
I don't exactly hate it, but I really don't like St Paul's Cathedral.

4) What’s the best view in London?
From the dome of St Paul's (partly because you can't see St Paul's from there).

5) What's your favourite open space?
Parliament Hill and Crystal Palace Park

6) What's the most interesting shop?
Cornelissen - Artists' Colourmen

7) What's your favourite bar, pub or restaurant?
It used to be Ikkyu, a small basement restaurant on Tottenham Court Road, but it's closed down now.
Lambert's in Balham is very nice.

8) What's been your most memorable night out in London?
Working through the night taking photographs around the city and ending up on Waterloo Bridge to photograph the river at dawn.

9) How would you like to spend your ideal day off in London?
Flying kites on Parliament Hill or Blackheath common.

10) Where would you take someone visiting from out of town?
It used to be around the docks (but that was before all the building were converted into apartments) or Brixton Market (but there's not much of the real market left). Not sure any more.

11) What's the worst journey you've had to make in London?
Any tube journey in the old days when you got into a smoking carriage by mistake.

12) What's your personal London landmark?
Not sure, but probably Waterloo Bridge.

13) Who's your favourite fictional Londoner?
The unnamed hero of Absolute Beginners.

14) What's your favourite London film, book or documentary?
Fiction - _Absolute Beginners_ by Colin MacInnes
Fact - _London: The Biography_ by Peter Ackroyd

15) If you could travel to any time period in London, past or future, where would you go?
13-15 June 1381 - the Peasants' Revolt. They entered London on the 13th and Wat Tyler was killed at Smithfield on the 15th. Ideally I'd like to see a bit more of the build up and aftermath as well. And see the real St Paul's Cathedral.


----------



## Numbers (Feb 8, 2016)

I love this thread and love that part of the Bobby Elms show still.

Gonna give this a shot in the next cpl of days.


----------



## Numbers (Feb 9, 2016)

Right... have answered these in 1 hit with the first thought in my head.

1) What's your favourite neighbourhood?
I’ll go Soho like others. I have had so many great nights out up there, and continue to do so to this day.  One of our favourite restaurants in London is there, my fav place to have cocktails is there (Soho Hotel) but just the atmosphere up around there can be electric.  I love it.

2) What's your favourite building?
National Maritime Museum in Greenwich.  I like Billingsgate too, sitting there below the horror that is the Wharf,

3) What's your most hated building?
Any of the finance houses by Canary Wharf, they’re horrendous when you pass on the DLR.

4) What’s the best view in London?
Helicopter ride over the city, got a present for my b/day a cpl of years ago, from out in Essex, over the Olympic park and from the O2 up the thames and back, spectacular.

5) What's your favourite open space?
First thought is Hampstead Heath,  but I haven't been there in 15+ years.  I did live in Tufnell Park in the late 80s and was up there week in week out.  Most London parks are the bollox tho'.

6) What's the most interesting shop?
It used to be the Irish shop Mandy’s on Garratt Lane when I lived in Tooting.  Every Saturday morning without fail I’d be down there getting the bits and bobs from back home, it was a mainstay in my life for 4 years.

7) What's your favourite bar, pub or restaurant?
Pierre Victoire in Soho, small little French bistro the missus and I have been going to for years and years, absolutely love it.. and close to the Soho Hotel too, + the Toucan is around the corner, perfect.

8) What's been your most memorable night out in London?
Jeez, so so many over the years.  But, have to say a night at Ronnie Scotts watching Alice Russell who we both absolutely love, missus and I wore our finest, we were right at the front, had a lovely meal, got nice and toasted.  I had spent a cpl of hours earlier in the day having the full service of wet shave, facial, manicure at Murdocks in Liberty with a master barber.  Definitely up there with the very best of days/nights I’ve ever had.

9) How would you like to spend your ideal day off in London?
Definitely at home, session down the Peacock gym in the morning, pick up some fresh flowers/bread on the way home, nice spot of lunch, bit of gardening, BBQ in the evening with a cpl of choice mates or family.  Just chilling.

10) Where would you take someone visiting from out of town?
Walk from mine to jump on the Emirates cable car to North Greenwich, tube up to London Bdg, stroll around Borough Market with some lunch and a sherbert or 2, walk up along the Southbank, riverboat from Waterloo pier to Greenwich, stroll around the grounds of the Maritime Museum, have a picnic up the top of the hill in Greenwich Park and the night spent in Olivers Jazz bar drinking Rum.  I have done this a few times for people visiting.

11) What's the worst journey you've had to make in London?
Walked from Charing Cross police station to Cricklewood Broadway in the early hours of the morning in the early 90s.  I had no money, I begged bus drivers to allow me to ride free, asked people for change but I was covered in blood and only had 1 shoe on after being in a fight so got no help.  It was utter hell.

12) What's your personal London landmark?
Weird one this but I love when coming from East, just past Beckton triangle where the A13 overpass is by the old Beckton Alps just past the big Sainsbury's, the panoramic view of the major London buildings and even the ArcelorMittal Orbit structure is amazing, night or day, only lasts a few seconds but I know I’m home once I hit that spot.

13) Who's your favourite fictional Londoner?
Arthur Daley.

14) What's your favourite London film, book or documentary?
Peter Ackroyd – London: The Biography

15) If you could travel to any time period in London, past or future, where would you go?
Swinging 60s

I'll also add.

16) Overall best thing about London
Notting Hill Carnival


----------



## ska invita (Feb 9, 2016)

Numbers said:


> Right... have answered these in 1 hit with the first thought in my head.
> 
> 1) What's your favourite neighbourhood?
> I’ll go Soho like others. I have had so many great nights out up there, and continue to do so to this day.  One of our favourite restaurants in London is there, my fav place to have cocktails is there (Soho Hotel) but just the atmosphere up around there can be electric.  I love it.
> ...


great stuff numbers
Olivers - Ive been wanting to check that out - worth going to is it?
oh and i know just what you mean in answer 12 about that view


----------



## Numbers (Feb 10, 2016)

ska invita said:


> great stuff numbers
> Olivers - Ive been wanting to check that out - worth going to is it?
> oh and i know just what you mean in answer 12 about that view


One of those places where it can be absolutely fantastic or utter dirt, but we've had some real special nights in there.


----------



## BigMoaner (Feb 14, 2016)

ska invita said:


> i like them too - ive been in one of the flats with a view - great place to live - i think it looks nice too - the design is meant to look like the rolling of a hill I reckon
> 
> i can see why its a bit marmite though
> 
> ...


Always remember gazing at them from my nans window. She called it the ship.


----------



## BCBlues (Feb 15, 2016)

Great thread, loads of things shared that can go on a 'to do or see' list. Heres my input, ive shortened the questions as reminders.

1) Favourite Neighbourhood:
Opposite side of Brixton Hill to RoyReed including New Park Rd down to Poynders. Loads of reasons but mainly because of the people. I do miss the Bank of Swans.

2)Favourite Building:
St Pauls Cathedral.
So much history and still looks great amidst all the new buildings.

 

3) Most Hated Building:
Buckingham Palace.

4) Best View:
Looking over the City from Norwood Park up Crystal Palace way. Theres a pub just up the road  too, The Royal Albert, that has benches out the front and you can see the same view through one of the roads opposite. Ive sat there a few times with a pint while Mrs BC gets her nails done a few doors up.

5) Favourite Open Space :
Battersea Park, especially down by the Peace Pagoda and the river.

6) Most Interesting Shop:
The South Bank outdoor book market. Could spend hours there.

7) Favourite Bar/Pub/:
I used to like the Chelsea Potter Bar and The Worlds End on the Kings Rd. They're still there but being in that neck of the woods can change rapidly.

8) Most Memorable Night Out:
Went to see Adam & The Ants at The Roxy (Dec 77). Glad i got to see the place just before it closed and the band again before the change in style.

9) How to Spend an Ideal Day Off:
Top up Oyster, head out on buses tube etc to places ive never been. Sometimes i read of places in Urban and head for them, last one was The Angel in Rotherhite for its river view but i never found it and the weather was horrendous so headed back to The Beehive in Brixton, not quite the same view.

10) Where Would You Take an Out of Towner:
Over to Greenwich then pick from Cutty Sark, Observatory, Emirates Air Bus over Thames and/or Goddards Pie & Mash.
If there wasnt much money on the go then a walk from London Bridge along the South Bank to Westminster Bridge then round past Downing St to Trafalgar Sq.

11) Worst Journey:
Central London to Seven Sisters after the Poll Tax Riots. Battered, bruised, skint, knackered. One of our group was badly injured but flatly refused going to hospital until the next day.

12) Personal London Landmark.
Chelsea Bridge/ Battersea Power Station.
I wish the voice on the 137 would announce "You are now entering South London"  as you cross the bridge in that direction.

13) Favourite Fictional Londoner:
D.I.Burns from The Bill. 

14) Favourite Film Book or Documentary:
Not really sure but i am reading Underworld London by Catherine Arnold atm and its quite good, not gangsters but crime & punishment.

15) Travel Back in Time Where Would You Go:
Like a few others on here i would love to go back to the swinging sixties Mod scene. Maybe in the Ram Jam Club watching Geno Washington. 

They're great questions, shame a music one wasnt thrown in but if i was asked which tune reminds me of London the most it would have to be Waterloo Sunset by The Kinks.
I'd be interested to know what tunes the other posters on this brilliant thread would say is purely London to them.


----------



## ska invita (Feb 15, 2016)

London Tune for me has London written through it like a stick of rock
The artist is called Code 071...the tune is called A London Sumtin...stinks of London in 1991...a tune that could only have come out of London


Spoiler: a london sumtin ...1991...


----------



## hash tag (Feb 15, 2016)

London Songs. Prior to moving to Battersea ( yes I live by the river), I lived out in Sutton. As soon as the move started happen, I got this in my head about 6 years ago it was, and it still fills me with delight about the move and where I live now. It can only be one thing...


Just Brilliant.
Adding to the list, favourite/most admired London character. Mine would be the oft forgotton Peter Tatchell.
He campaigns hard, not for the dosh or the glory but for what he really believes in and hasn't he suffered for it.
I have corresponded with him once or twice, top top bloke


----------



## BCBlues (Feb 15, 2016)

ska invita said:


> London Tune for me has London written through it like a stick of rock
> The artist is called Code 071...the tune is called A London Sumtin...stinks of London in 1991...a tune that could only have come out of London
> 
> 
> Spoiler: a london sumtin ...1991...




Liked not just for the reply but that is a really good tune i'd  not come across before


----------



## BCBlues (Feb 15, 2016)

hash tag said:


> London Songs. Prior to moving to Battersea ( yes I live by the river), I lived out in Sutton. As soon as the move started happen, I got this in my head about 6 years ago it was, and it still fills me with delight about the move and where I live now. It can only be one thing...
> 
> 
> Just Brilliant.
> ...




The Clash done some great London themed tunes, this one was filmed down Battersea i do believe.


----------



## Sea Star (Feb 15, 2016)

I looked at the questions and realised I don;t have an answer for most of them. It just shows how out of love with London I am now.


----------



## Numbers (Feb 15, 2016)

My fav song about London by a long shot.


----------



## ska invita (Feb 15, 2016)

I do occasionally whistle that if im feeling cheery enough
good whistling tune


----------



## Numbers (Feb 15, 2016)

Stops me dead in my tracks when I hear it mate.

Not London... but Cockney Nutjob all the same.


----------



## bimble (Feb 15, 2016)

Numbers said:


> My fav song about London by a long shot.




That bit at the end with the calypso chimes of big ben!
That song makes this sound like a lament about everything that's gone wrong with London in the last 50 years. .

London is cold.


----------



## ska invita (Feb 16, 2016)

BCBlues said:


> Liked not just for the reply but that is a really good tune i'd  not come across before


Glad you like it! The 94 remix used to blow my mind too - and has a super catchy Lon Lon Lon Lon Don Don Don Don intro...
great drum choppage and brilliant use of a innocent love song vocal to go into a pure wobbly leg E pad break down
killer tune


Spoiler: Lon lon lon lon lon don don don don don remix


----------



## Ponyutd (Apr 4, 2016)

1) What's your favourite neighbourhood? Don't really have one.

2) What's your favourite building? 
Far too many in Town but Somerset House is quite high on the list.

3) What's your most hated building? 
The Salvation Army place near St Pauls...awful.

4) What’s the best view in London?
In a boat along the Thames, unbeatable.

5) What's your favourite open space? 
Richmond Park in the summer on a bike. In the winter in a car.

6) What's the most interesting shop?
The tiny bike shop in Strutton Ground...now gone.

7) What's your favourite bar, pub or restaurant?
The coffee bar in Hyde Park

8) What's been your most memorable night out in London?
Far too many. But a fantastic evening in Camden and going back to Holland Park with the most adorable girl ever.

9) How would you like to spend your ideal day off in London?
It would be a summers day in Hyde Park in the perfume garden..people watching.

10) Where would you take someone visiting from out of town?
Guildhall Art Gallery. Quiet (normally) a great picture from Grimshaw and the Roman ruins downstairs.

11) What's the worst journey you've had to make in London? 
Coming back on a party boat after the sinking of the Marchioness looking for survivors.

12) What's your personal London landmark? 
St Paul's or any bridge over the Thames.

13) Who's your favourite fictional Londoner
Don Logan. I knew of someone like him. Frightening beyond belief. 

14) What's your favourite London film, book or documentary?
1700 Scenes from London Life by Maureen Waller or The Times History of London, it's a toss up.

15) If you could travel to any time period in London, past or future, where would you go?
Elizabethan London, no question.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 4, 2016)

Don Logan, frightening? Maybe if he hadn't been played by Gandhi


----------



## Numbers (Apr 5, 2016)

Lovely Ponyutd but jeez, sad about question 11.

As for Don Logan, agree 100%, I knew/know a guy like him, at first glance doesn't look much but a very very frightening man.


----------



## hash tag (Jun 21, 2021)

Please don't tell me it's crap; bought while out browsing recently London Made Us Robert Elms // Bookseller Crow Bookshop, Crystal Palace South London


----------



## Numbers (Jun 21, 2021)

Great book IMO hash tag


----------



## what (Jun 21, 2021)

hash tag said:


> Please don't tell me it's crap; bought while out browsing recently London Made Us Robert Elms // Bookseller Crow Bookshop, Crystal Palace South LondonView attachment 274608


I read it a while ago and enjoyed it.


----------



## oryx (Jun 22, 2021)

what said:


> I read it a while ago and enjoyed it.


Same here. Also enjoyed his book about clothes.


----------



## angusmcfangus (Sep 4, 2021)

Saddened to hear that the Robert Elms slot on BBC London is being rescheduled to the weekend. 
Been listening to Robert for the last 20 years since the old GLR days. 
Any other urbs out there feeling the same?


----------



## tim (Sep 4, 2021)

angusmcfangus said:


> Saddened to hear that the Robert Elms slot on BBC London is being rescheduled to the weekend.
> Been listening to Robert for the last 20 years since the old GLR days.
> Any other urbs out there feeling the same?


It's hardly a radical change. My impression of Radio London is that they have had most of their presenters: Elms, Nestor, Feltz, Good etc, for decades and they just reshuffle them round the schedule every five years or so.  Elms can be a bit repetitive, as I have probably said before higher up the thread.


----------



## oryx (Sep 4, 2021)

angusmcfangus said:


> Saddened to hear that the Robert Elms slot on BBC London is being rescheduled to the weekend.
> Been listening to Robert for the last 20 years since the old GLR days.
> Any other urbs out there feeling the same?



Heard him mention it today although I was aware there were changes afoot.

Might get him more listeners as his show's usually on when people are at work. I hope so anyway - I've also been listening to him since the old GLR days and he's my favourite radio show host ever!


----------



## Dr. Furface (Sep 5, 2021)

tim said:


> It's hardly a radical change. My impression of Radio London is that they have had most of their presenters: Elms, Nestor, Feltz, Good etc, for decades and they just reshuffle them round the schedule every five years or so.  Elms can be a bit repetitive, as I have probably said before higher up the thread.



True that, they're replacing Elms Mon-Thurs with Edddie Nestor! Other than helping both have a better work/life balance I don't see the point, although in the afternoon slot they're shifting Jo Good to late night and bringing in Jeanette Kwakye, who at least is new and a lot younger, and should offer something different to Good's incessant waffle about yoga, facelifts and dogs.

I hardly ever bother with the station these days (apart from Lister Londoner if I remember it). Like you say Elms and his show have become very repetitive and tedious, full of cabbie's reminiscing about their disco days - which of course Elms is quite fond of doing himself. What really made me stop listening to him was his constant referencing of his kids, particularly his son - I found it really annoying when he started going on about what his over-privileged sprogs were doing at uni or what his lad thinks about this record or film, like I or anyone should give a toss.


----------



## hash tag (Sep 5, 2021)

In a recent interview with him he says he wants to cut back on work commitments (might be face saving). He has just bought a high rise in the Barbican which he is gutting before moving in. His children are fleeing the nest age ....


----------



## Numbers (Sep 5, 2021)

I love his show, love Vanessa too + have got used to and enjoy Jo - all since lockdown, they're daily in our house.
Never got to hear the shows previously in full daily due to work and it was always Eddie's show I listened to when in from work.

I am going to miss his daily show tho', I know they can be repetitive but IMO they're certainly not tedious + the music programming can be spectacular, + I love how he always plays Sade, I know they have form but I think everyone should listen to at least 1 Sade track every day of the week.  I feel like a Londoner when I listen to some shows/guests and possess the same knowledge about London, I've even contributed to some of the subjects and had read outs.

I've seen him at events I've been to plenty of times but never felt the need to want to say hello, he's not an idol or anything.  I know people who know him and call him Bandwagon Bobby


----------



## Numbers (Sep 5, 2021)

hash tag said:


> In a recent interview with him he says he wants to cut back on work commitments (might be face saving). He has just bought a high rise in the Barbican which he is gutting before moving in. His children are fleeing the nest age ....


Big life changes for him recently and from what I hear it is this life change/priorities which is driving it.
Lucky man.


----------



## ash (Sep 5, 2021)

Dr. Furface said:


> True that, they're replacing Elms Mon-Thurs with Edddie Nestor! Other than helping both have a better work/life balance I don't see the point, although in the afternoon slot they're shifting Jo Good to late night and bringing in Jeanette Kwakye, who at least is new and a lot younger, and should offer something different to Good's incessant waffle about yoga, facelifts and dogs.
> 
> I hardly ever bother with the station these days (apart from Lister Londoner if I remember it). Like you say Elms and his show have become very repetitive and tedious, full of cabbie's reminiscing about their disco days - which of course Elms is quite fond of doing himself. What really made me stop listening to him was his constant referencing of his kids, particularly his son - I found it really annoying when he started going on about what his over-privileged sprogs were doing at uni or what his lad thinks about this record or film, like I or anyone should give a toss.


Totally I agree - it became ‘The Robert Elm’s -famous people in friends with and story of my life show.  What put me off was when they moved house (clearly rented somewhere) up the hill to get his son into a good state school (so he didn’t have to resort to private education) and soon after quietly appeared back in Camden in the same house again 🙄.   His daughter went to church school (again a  very good one) although they’re not religious.  It stunk of hipocracy.  I haven’t listened for years.


----------



## Numbers (Sep 5, 2021)

He's moved to Barbican hasn't he?


----------



## hash tag (Sep 5, 2021)

hash tag said:


> In a recent interview with him he says he wants to cut back on work commitments (might be face saving). He has just bought a high rise in the Barbican which he is gutting before moving in. His children are fleeing the nest age ....





Numbers said:


> He's moved to Barbican hasn't he?


Moving. He has bought a flat and ripped the insides out


----------



## hash tag (Sep 5, 2021)

Changing it round, ripping out walls etc.


----------



## ska invita (Sep 5, 2021)

Numbers said:


> Big life changes for him recently and from what I hear it is this life change/priorities which is driving it.
> Lucky man.


life changes?

i listened every day as a van driver but rarely catch it now - weekend suits me! changed my relationship with london tbh - greatly improved it
tbf hes put in some solid shifts on that radio show - how many years now? might be 30 even! getting on for that - 5 days a week, its a lot.
must be getting close to retirement age....


----------



## Boudicca (Sep 5, 2021)

I'm not in London any more but I listen to Robert Elms on Sounds.  I think he has been excellent through lockdown, very calming. 

I like his music too.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 5, 2021)

I have got back in to the habit of listening to radio london during the WFH times (so about most of the last year)

Like a lot of what Robert Elms does, although the music over the course of a week seems a bit repetitive especially considering that they don't play that much music.  Jo Good similar, only her prog can tend to be a bit painfully middle class, especially the meditation / woo bit.   

And Eddie Nestor - just no (the show not really him personally).  it's the sort of phone-in / moan-in that they tried to get rid of when it became GLR...

RE seems to do 6 days a week now (or at least is broadcast 6 days a week - not sure if the Saturday show is live or recorded during the week or what) so think he's entitled to slow down a bit if he wants.


----------



## what (Sep 14, 2021)

Heard 1/2 hour of Roberts replacement Eddie Nestor yesterday. Very different show, alot more serious. Will see if it grows on me.


----------

